# KS: Minis, Box Set Adventure- Death & Taxes



## Rotten (Oct 20, 2014)

www.kickstarter.com/projects/nogrod/death-and-taxes-a-complete-role-playing-box-set-ad?ref=nav_search

www.lessergnome.com





Lesser Gnome's latest Kickstarter.  I can personally vouch for the  product from the first kickstarter (Whisper & Venom).  Great  writing, great minis, loaded with extras.  It's written with an old  school feel.  It was also delivered on time.  They are going to offer a  Pathfinder version as well.

Give it a look and I think you will like it.

There is a lengthy free pdf on their website for Whisper & Venom if  you want to see the writing style & quality before you back the new  one.


----------



## Rotten (Nov 1, 2014)

This is funded and knocking out stretch goals. A box set with supporting Minis.


----------



## Rotten (Nov 16, 2014)

A mere 4 days left to get this handsome Box Set with minis on your bookshelf. Pathfinder and OSR versions to choose from. 

I own Whisper & Venom, their first product, and am very happy with the quality of the physical product, as well as the content of the adventure. 

There is also a mini only option with monster cards if minis are your interest.


----------



## Rotten (Nov 20, 2014)

Last hour. 23+ minis for $40 if that's what you are interested in. Or get minis and a box set adventure loaded with goodies.


----------

